# This person merits better



## dnlcnwy (May 6, 2021)

Today I was having lunch at one of my regular places. I spoke briefly with one of waitresses there and was burdened for her. This woman has the brains and will of an Eisenhower, it's written all over her spirit and her bearing. The more I watched her the more frustrated I became at seeing this kind of waste of potential. Something must have happened in the course of this person's education that turned her off to the traditional route of career development (something not unheard of in today's America) and now this potential CEO is serving in a biker joint. Don't get me wrong, food service is an honorable career, but this woman could be in charge if Intel.
She knows I'm a Christian and I can sense her watching me, trying to discern if I'm for real. Of course we are supposed to be reaching out to everyone in our sphere, but I really want to talk with this one, not just for her sake but the sake of my own edification. Pray for her and for me.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (May 6, 2021)

Life seems to be very mysterious in this regard. Often people who are in leadership are those who do not deserve it nor are they good leaders. And then there are those who should be leading others and being the influencers of the masses, but they are never given that opportunity. This reminds me of the theme of Ecclesiastes. This could be of her own intentional doing, or it could be a series of unfortunate life events that have caused her to be where she is now.

Some people just don't want to be that deep into the things of the world. A lot of people just want to live a simple life and not get entangled in the system of the world for fear of losing themselves.

But anyway, keep on being a light where you are, influencing people to believe In Christ and have His character.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pergamum (May 6, 2021)

Some people do strike us as particular objects of our prayers. We see the potential and just wish so much they would believe. We should not push these burdens down and ignore them but use the burden as a reason to pray for this specific person and to seek out opportunities to bless them. There are 7 billion people in this world, but God often points out 1 in particular for us to pray for, and we should obey this burden. God uses such means to save souls. Please Lord, save this lady.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 2


----------



## Miss Marple (May 6, 2021)

I drive a taxi

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (May 6, 2021)

dnlcnwy said:


> Pray for her and for me.


It seems clear from your post that you are fond of this woman. That said, keep a close watch on yourself in your dealings with her. I say that as a man who pastors a church full of wonderful women of whom I am very fond. 1 Timothy 5:2 must always be our rule.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dnlcnwy (May 7, 2021)

Well, as long as we are on the subject of relationships between men and women, I should write about this. As a single man, I often get the opportunity to present the gospel or talk of spiritual matters with women. I ALWAYS am clear that the conversation is about their relationship with God, but too often they get the idea that the conversation is about their relationship with me. I am aware of some very painful misunderstandings that some of these poor souls have had about my intentions and I don't know what to do about it. I can't get anyone to come out and do outreach with me because I am doing this during working hours. C. M. is right, I am fond of everyone I talk to, but for right now I am content to know the love of Christ in my life and I don't feel a need to actively pursue a courtship. PLEASE pray for me about this.

Reactions: Praying 1


----------



## Pergamum (May 7, 2021)

No worries you two guys...it is ok if ugly men evangelize women.


----------

